# '09 Routan SEL 4.0L Engine - PCV valve location?



## dacman61 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello fellow Routan'ers,

Can someone please tell me where the PCV valve is located with my 2009 4.0L Engine? While I was changing the spark plugs per instructions I found here, and on YouTube, I wanted to take the time to change out the PCV valve. I guess I should've asked before doing my work, but I couldn't find anything anywhere about it while I had the upper intake manifold off.

Pic of PCV Valve with part number:









Here's what I bought through a VW Dealer on their online parts website. I hope this is correct.

All info I can find is about the PCV valve is for the smaller engine sizes.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ORRoutan (Mar 12, 2015)

Checkout the following link on another forum for Chrysler minivans. BTW, how long did it take to change out the spark plugs?

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/92481-PCV-Valve-change-T-amp-C-4.0-L-WITH-PICS!!!


----------



## dacman61 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

It took me about 90 minutes or less. I was doing it during the middle of a sunny Florida day, so I took some water breaks. It wasn't too bad overall of a procedure.


----------

